# Soaring with greatness!



## ThunderThud (Sep 27, 2008)

i thought this pic was funny and had to share it.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2008)

Tut, Tut! The bird's spoilt the formation by being in the wrong flight attitude....!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2008)

Fu*kin showoff Pelicans... Think they're all that and a bag of Herring...

Nice to see u back TT.... Thought the great swamps of Long Island had swallowed u up...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha. that's pretty good.


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Sep 29, 2008)

<Sigh>, another birdbrain


----------



## ratdog (Sep 29, 2008)

not real, but still funny. the way you can tell is that the pilots heads are off the headrest


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2008)

ratdog said:


> not real, but still funny. the way you can tell is that the pilots heads are off the headrest



Is that the way you can tell? I thought it might have something to do with a pelican pulling a 3g vertical climb with F-18's.


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

Thor..

'ere pelican, pelican, pelican.....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, I thought Pelicans were only cleared to 2g max in all envelopes?
Course, I might be wrong.......maybe it's the latest F43K Pelican, with the airfoil mods?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 3, 2008)

Obvious chop.

But thats an unreal photo!


----------



## ThunderThud (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Les Yeah i was missing in action for a while, I got involed with racing at RiverHead Raceway. I'm sure you remember it! My friend bought and raced a BlunderBust car, and his Brother inlaw races a Late model and I my self was racing Enduro. It too a lot of my time this summer. So now till next season I can get back to Flying R/c and stuff Oh also got to do alot of Honey do's that built up! hehehehehh.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice one there.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Look! its a plane! Its a bird! Its a.... no wait it is a bird. Dammit!


----------



## HoHun (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Thud,

>i thought this pic was funny and had to share it.

Great shot! 

This one is real ... less power but more birds 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

Could that be the first time there was a chance of a bird-strike from the REAR?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 9, 2008)

Good old bug-smashers...

And for the record, that's a new, top-secret mod on that pelican. Word in the intelligence community is that they are working on the SNIPER pod modification and possible some stealth upgrades. Surprised this photo leaked out.


----------

